# Crushing on a coworker



## sands12 (Nov 29, 2017)

Let me start off by painting a simpler picture of my life: I have been married with my husband for 6 years, together for 8. We have a beautiful little girl. My husband was my first boyfriend I met at 19 years old and he has been my only since, I mean I gave that man my virginity and we never separated since June of 2009. I do love my husband but like all marriages there are struggles. Generally our struggle is having time together, I commute and work full time as a Safety manager for a manufacturing company and he works one full time and a part time job. Unfortunately we do not have the same days off! so we have very little time together. I know my husband loves me but he has always struggled with showing affection, whether it be holding hands or a kiss in public. We never get alone time, partially because there is guilt there with spending family time with our daughter and partially because I honestly believe he d does note realize that family time is important but so is "date night".(he is a fantastic father by the way). This makes it tough on me because I would love some attention, I often feel because we are making a decent living and have extra money for the house and vacations and whatever and the fact that we are married with a kid he feels he doesn't have to make an effort with me. 

For a few month now I have been attracted to an employee at the work place. I have always noticed he was a nice looking man, but I didn't pay too much attention to him as there are other attractive men that the work place but being a married women I never has an issue with crushes on them.
Than I wrote him up for an incident and I realized he was trying to keep his distance. Naturally after giving employees justified write-ups I try to make small chat in hopes they do not take it personal, and so they know, should they need my assistance for anything safety related that my office is always open, so to speak. Lastly I don't want an angry individual upset with me. So I would try to ease my way around him, but he never stayed too long. Finally I felt a difference with his presence in the room like an attraction, not huge but it was there. I have an annual safety refresher at a hotel in which all management and employees are required to attend on their days off.With that said we all, including me get to dress up versus wearing a very unflattering uniform.(I have been told by numerous employees and coworkers that my uniform does me no justice)
At the meeting my crush came dressed up nice and made a few random comments, like when I handed him a raffle ticket he stated, "are we going to the movies?" but he couldn't keep his eyes off me and there was an intense positive tension I felt between him and I. Ever since then he has been more talkative, he has come to my office and has inquired about my holidays, he has asked me for silly items, he smiles at me as I walk through the facility. At one point he came to a benefits meeting dressed-up nice and made sure to make his way by me and make small talk. Every time we talk he has a smile on his face. And I can feel an attraction towards him and him towards me. There is definitely something there between us that is unspoken and for that reason I don't linger around too long and he does them same. But we cannot help but smile at each other.

we are both married with kids, but I haven't felt this type of attraction in a long time. I know that I will not act on it because at the end of the day I love my husband and he loves me. Have you ever been through this? How did you handle it?


----------

